# Best liner short?



## raynman59 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have long been a fan of the Swobo Liner Short, which is long out of production. I have been wearing for years (they were made very well and seemingly last forever) under many different brands of over shorts.

Looking for recommendations for a suitable substitute...best overall under short. Realize that many companies make good shorts, but liner quality seems to be where many cut corners.

Many thanks in advance fir your recommendations!


Raynman59


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

I have a bias, but the press seem to agree that it's the DirtBaggies FEATURE liner; if you wear bibs (and I think you should).


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

A good pair of road bib shorts. Sugoi, pearl Izumi, descent. Lots of good brands. I never ever buy over shorts with liners as none I have tried are even close to proper cycling bibs.


----------



## Der Juicen (Oct 7, 2010)

i was riding a pair of gore fusion 2.0 shorts that came with a separate liner short that was pretty good, but didnt seem to last too long. 
i am now riding Troy Lee Designs Ace shorts that came with a liner as well, and love the liner so much that i splurged on 2 more pairs of shorts. 3 pairs of troy lee and i dont touch the gore anymore. 
20+mile rides and they are super comfortable all day!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

My favorite is the Pearl Izumi liner with the orange chamois. Came with the last generation Canyon baggies. (current Canyon shorts aren't as nice and neither is their liner. B00!)


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

I am with steve on this one. The 2012 canyon shorts were great(orange chamois) removable liner shorts.

Thinking the 2013 were the same. I receive what looks like a cheaper chamois and it is weirdly attached to the shorts. Returning asap.

I am thinking of going the road bike shorts way with shorts over them, any suggestions what shorts to put over the bike shorts?


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I would have to disagree with steve and Learux, I find the thickness of the pad in the PI liner shorts to be way too thick, but I prefer thinner pads.

I have a pair of Endura short liners that work well for me, mine are 5 years old so they may have changed by now: Men's Clickfast 6-Panel Liner

I have been recomended the new Yeti liners which I intend on buying in January (I'm trying to dump as much into retirement before the end of the year):Shorts - Apparel

I also do not like bib shorts, my guess is because I'm tall but thin the shoulder straps are too short and cause a severe wedgy on both sides! I've also always thought that bibs were for fatty's trying to hold their guts in.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Learux said:


> I am thinking of going the road bike shorts way with shorts over them, any suggestions what shorts to put over the bike shorts?


I always found wearing regular riding shorts under any baggie to be far too hot. YMMV.


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the Zoic RPL mesh liner. The pad is big enough that the seam doesn't land between my but cheeks and saddle.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

unrooted said:


> I've also always thought that bibs were for fatty's trying to hold their guts in.


Heh, yeah, just look at this fat slob...


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

+1 on ZOIC

I like the premium the best...quality clothing


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

I agree, thick pads don't work very well at all on waistband shorts, that thickness makes them stiffer and this causes them to flatten out they pull away from your crotch so that they can't conform to the nooks and crannies of your nether regions to prevent chaffing.

As the pad pulls away from your crotch it pulls the waistband down making the effect worse and feeling a bit too much like a full diaper.

If you got a wedgie when you tried bibs perhaps you tried a size too small, or maybe didn't pull them up high enough that the fabric could stretch/adhere to your body without tension to your body. I'm pretty sure the Tour de France riders don't suffer a wedgie for 21 days each year. I'm trying to convert you, some folk just don't like bibs. I've made peace with that.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I would be fine with bibs if the straps were stretchier. The one pair I had always seemed to big in the thighs but too short in the straps. I haven't tried any of the high end ones though.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

The bib straps on roadie bibs are actually designed to feel tight when you're stood up, when you hunch over on a road bike the distance from your crotch to your shoulders decreases a little so the effect isn't felt in use.

We mountain bikers don't spend our entire time hunched over the bars, we hike-a-bike, we stand about, climb rocks, and we have a more upright posture when we're on the bike. I wrote an article a little while ago about the differences: DirtBaggies - :: 12 degrees of separation

If you're interested in giving bib's another try I offer a 60 day money back guarantee. It sounds like you're tall and skinny so I'd recommend going up a size on the bib.

One last thought, perhaps just a hypothosis. Bib's don't have to feel as tight as waistband shorts; waistband shorts need to cinch tightly around your thighs and waist in an attempt to keep them from moving. While the legs on bibs shouldn't be baggy, bib straps keep your shorts from falling down and your chamois in the proper place.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I prefer to punish my taint more than my wallet, I'm hoping one day to be like Tinker-no padding. I already have the saddle he rides (crankbrothers iodine 11, made by fizik). I find for 1-2 hour rides my old LG knickers with a very thin padding do me best. On long days wear my PI Expert shorts which keep my sit bones happy but I get the wedgie feeling which causes my anus to hurt after 4 or more hours of pedaling. 

The dirt baggies sound amazing, especially since they are designed for mountain bikers and made in the USA (even though economists say that we shouldn't be in the garment industry any more). I just can't imagine spending more for a pair of shorts than what I paid for my carbon fiber crankset (on sale of course). There are also a few things that are best bought after trying on in person. . .


----------



## raynman59 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Many thanks for those who answered this thread...some good advice and things for me to consider.

-Raynman59


----------

